# Steaming and heating a half-empty boiler



## johnjcamilleri (Nov 26, 2016)

I have a Gaggia classic, but I guess this question is valid for all single-boiler machines. This is my typical workflow:


Turn on machine, wait until warm

Pull shots (1 or 2)

Switch to steam mode, wait until ready

Steam milk and prepare drinks

Turn the machine off


What I'm wondering about is this. Steaming does not replenish the water in the boiler, thus after steaming the boiler is not full. I guess this doesn't matter if I turn the machine off directly afterwards. But when I turn on the machine the next day, the machine is essentially heating up a half boiler of water. Is that bad?

The alternatives I can think of are:


As above, but when I turn the machine on again, immediately flip the brew switch to refill the boiler before it heats up.

Directly after steaming, turn off steam mode and flip the brew switch to purge all the steam through the group head and refill the boiler with cold water. Then turn the machine off.


I used to practice method 2, but it's a little "violent" which is why I stopped doing it. Your advice on what is best would be appreciated!


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

johnjcamilleri said:


> I have a Gaggia classic, but I guess this question is valid for all single-boiler machines. This is my typical workflow:
> 
> 
> Turn on machine, wait until warm
> ...


I used to do the 2nd with my Classic, only worry I had about it was that it may wear out the group gasket quicker due to the higher temps.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

2 works well and no noticeable effect on the gasket (even if there was this is a couple of £'s item compared to the cost of elements / boiler etc) IIRC

John


----------

